
AWS Serverless Application Repository - Zaheer
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-serverless-app-repo/
======
friendly_chap
If anyone is interested in a fun open source alternative that's actually easy
to connect to the outside world and databases, we are building a tool that is
the result of 5 years of doing serverless/microservices at various companies:

[https://github.com/1backend/1backend](https://github.com/1backend/1backend)

Right now it's still in very early stages, but I think a lot of companies
would gain from having an easy to set up platform that takes away the focus
from building various bits of infrastructure and moving it to building actual
apps and APIs.

We have a strong focus on the latter (APIs) up to the point of having a small
DSL to describe the types your service/serverless function operates on and it
generates a type safe client (Go and Angular/TypeScript right now, more is
coming) and we publish npm etc packages at build time.

But it's still in an early phase so it's only for the adventurous. I hope you
didn't mind the plug. Enjoy!

------
richiverse
Want!

